# Ngày hè nóng nực, trẻ nằm điều hòa vô tư không lo ốm nếu mẹ biết 5 quy tắc này



## MoonLight (2/6/18)

*Với 5 tuyệt chiêu sau đây, mẹ có thể vô tư cho bé dùng điều hòa mà không cần lo lắng bé bị ốm.*

Câu hỏi khiến nhiều mẹ đau đầu là "_Có nên bật điều hòa vào mùa hè, những ngày nóng nực cho bé hay không?_". Bởi trong những ngày nóng nực, oi bức, điều hòa sẽ mang lại không khí mát mẻ, thoải mái cho bé. Tuy nhiên cũng nhiều mẹ lo lắng sức đề kháng của bé còn non nớt nên sẽ dễ bị bệnh do gió lạnh từ điều hòa.

_

_
_Ngồi điều hòa cả ngày có thể khiến bé bị ốm. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Tuy nhiên, việc sử dụng điều hòa cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ trong những ngày hè nắng nóng quan trọng là dùng đúng cách, bé sẽ không mắc các bệnh vặt.

Dưới đây là 5 nguyên tắc sử dụng điều hòa cha mẹ cần lưu ý:

*1. Thời gian bật điều hòa hợp lý*
Người lớn có khả năng điều hòa thân nhiệt tốt nên khi thấy nóng có thể bật điều hòa ngay lập tức. Trong khi đó với trẻ nhỏ, cha mẹ cần chú ý về thời gian dùng điều hòa để đảm bảo sức khỏe cho bé.

Khi bé quá nóng, cơ thể bé có thể tự cảm nhận được nhiệt độ. Khi này cha mẹ nên bật điều hòa làm mát không khí. Nhiệt độ bật phù hợp là 30 độ C.

Thời gian bật điều hòa hợp lý trong ngày là từ khoảng giữa trưa đến 3 giờ chiều, đây là khoảng thời gian nóng nhất nên điều hòa sẽ giúp bé ngủ ngon giấc. Tuy nhiên mẹ không nên bật điều hòa liên tục 10 tiếng vì dễ khiến bé bị ốm.

Mẹ cũng có thể bật điều hòa lúc nửa đêm nếu trời quá nóng nực. Tuy nhiên khi gần sáng, nhiệt độ giảm thấp mẹ nên tắt điều hòa và mở cửa cho gió tự nhiên vào phòng.

_

_
_Gần sáng mẹ nên tắt điều hòa. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*2.  Chú ý nhiệt độ và độ ẩm trong phòng*
Nhiệt độ trong phòng khi bật điều hòa cần giữ ổn định từ 26 đến 28 độ C để bé không bị ốm. Nếu bé có sức khỏe tốt, có thể giảm xuống 24-26 độ.

Tuy nhiên, mẹ cần chú ý không nên để điều hòa chênh lệch với bên ngoài quá nhiều. Nếu trời nóng, nhiệt độ cao, nên để điều hòa chênh với bên ngoài khoảng 6 - 7 độ. Nếu trời không quá nắng nóng, chỉ cần chênh 3 - 5 độ là vừa.

_

_
_Chênh lệch nhiệt độ trong, ngoài 7 độ là hợp lý. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Ngoài ra, thời tiết mùa hè thường hanh khô, bật điều hòa càng khiến không khí khô thêm nên mẹ cần chú ý độ ẩm trong phòng. Độ ẩm phù hợp cho bé là khoảng 40-60%. Nếu không khí quá khô, mẹ có thể dùng máy làm ẩm không khí hoặc đặt một chậu nước trong phòng.

*3. Mặc quần áo phù hợp cho bé khi ngồi điều hòa*
Để giúp bé tránh bị ốm, mẹ nên cho bé mặc áo mỏng, dài tay khi ngồi điều hòa. Chất liệu vải cotton, thoáng mát là lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho bé. Đối với trẻ sơ sinh, mẹ nên mặc thêm một lớp áo nữa bể bé không bị lạnh bụng.

_

_
_Mặc quần áo thoáng mát cho bé. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Nếu nhiệt độ điều hòa ổn định và bé không sợ lạnh thì mẹ không cần đi tất cho bé. Tuy nhiên với bé có sức đề kháng kém thì mẹ nên đeo tất mỏng để chân bé không bị lạnh.

Khi bé ngủ trong phòng điều hòa mẹ nên đắp chăn mỏng cho bé để che đi các bộ phận dễ bị lạnh như bụng, ngực và vai. Nếu bé hay đạp chăn khi ngủ nên chuẩn bị thêm gối kê bên cạnh.

*4. Chú ý các tiểu tiết nhỏ khác*
Ngoài hai vấn đề lớn là thời gian và nhiệt độ, độ ẩm khi sử dụng điều hòa, phụ huynh cần chú ý đến một số điều nho nhỏ sau:

- Màng lọc điều hòa cần được rửa sạch trong lần đầu tiên sử dụng. Sau đó cần làm sạch màng lọc nửa tháng 1 lần để tránh bụi bẩn, vi khuẩn, nấm mốc có hại. Đảm bảo màng lọc sạch sẽ giúp bé trách được ho khan, cảm cúm, dị ứng, viêm phổi.

_

_
_Vệ sinh màng lọc thường xuyên. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
- Trong những ngày oi bức, mẹ nên bật điều hòa trước cho nhiệt độ ổn định rồi mới cho bé vào phòng.

- Khi bé nóng và ra nhiều mồ hôi mẹ lau người cho bé trước rồi mới vào phòng điều hòa để bé không bị cảm lạnh, cảm cúm. Ngoài ra khi cơ thể bé đang toát mồ hôi mà vào phòng lạnh ngay cũng dễ bị ốm. Nhiệt độ điều hòa nên để lúc này là khoảng 25 độ C.

- Không nên để bé ngồi trước khe thoát gió điều hòa. Nên đặt giường bé cách xa điều hòa một chút để tránh hơi lạnh phả trực tiếp vào người bé đặc biệt là phần bụng, đầu, chân tay.

- Ban ngày mẹ nên mở cửa sổ từ 20 đến 30 phút sau 1-3 tiếng bật điều hòa để thoáng khí.

- Bé dễ bị khô miệng khi ở trong phòng điều hòa nên mẹ cần chuẩn bị sẵn nước uống cho bé.

- Không nên bật tắt điều hòa liên tục hay bế bé đi ra đi vào nhiều lần.

- Mẹ cần kiểm tra nhiệt độ bé 1,2 lần trong ngày khi ngồi điều hòa để tránh bé bị nhiễm lạnh gây sốt.

- Bé sẽ thích nghi kém với nhiệt độ bên ngoài nếu thường xuyên ngồi điều hòa. Vì vậy mẹ cũng không nên bật điều hòa quá nhiều. Bé cần học cách làm quen với nhiệt độ bình thường.

*5. Điều hòa trong ô tô*
- Khi bật điều hòa trong ô tô mẹ không nên để quá thấp vì có thể ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của bé.

- Tránh hút thuốc trong khi ngồi ô tô đặc biệt lúc bật điều hòa.

_

_
_Đắp chăn cho bé khi bé ngủ trong ô tô. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
- Đắp chăn cho bé khi bé ngủ trên ô tô để không bị lạnh.

- Khi đỗ xe dưới trời nắng to, nên mở cửa cho hơi nóng bay ra rồi mới bật điều hòa. Khi nhiệt độ ổn định mới cho bé vào. Chênh lệch nhiệt độ giữa bên trong và bên ngoài nên là 7 độ.

_Nguồn: Khampha_​


----------

